# Friend lost her dog



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I was hoping to get some ideas from you guys.

My friend just lost one of her beloved dogs on the weekend. she and her husband don't have children, so their dogs are really like children to them. She is devastated.

I was hoping to get some ideas about what I could do as a little gesture to let her know I'm thinking about her?

I was thinking a garden stone with a nice poem on it to mark his grave, but is that too personal?

Or send her a doggy-gift basket for her remaining dog who just lost her big brother? But I'm not sure what toys she plays with or if she has any dietary issues.

Suggestions and places I could buy them, would be great!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Do you have any pictures of him? Really great pictures? You could get one etched into stone or metal. Or give her a gift cert to have an artist rendition of one of the photos?

But quite often, just a card and a heartfelt I'm sorry is sufficient. I'm sure just to know someone cares and acknowledges their loss is greatly appreciated.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

No, I was checking her FB page, but none of them are really good, just cute pics with her other dog.

Yeah, I wasn't going to do anything too ostentatious, but I was thinking something like this might be ok? It's not too expensive, and the stone will blend in with the garden, so won't be like a huge monstrosity or anything.

"Forever" PawPrint Memorial Garden Stone

Hmmm...


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

blackshep said:


> No, I was checking her FB page, but none of them are really good, just cute pics with her other dog.
> 
> Yeah, I wasn't going to do anything too ostentatious, but I was thinking something like this might be ok? It's not too expensive, and the stone will blend in with the garden, so won't be like a huge monstrosity or anything.
> 
> ...


I really like it 

Other ideas would be buying a bed, toy, food, or even a cash donation to for a local rescue or humane society in the dog's name. You could write a nice card explaining the donation to the charity. 

Honestly, a card and a "I'm sorry" really do mean alot to someone grieving. It really doesn't need to be a huge gift


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I think that a garden stone would be a very nice gift of remembrance. We never had children by choice and have always had 4 legged babies to keep us company. They are all so special in their own way and losing them is just as hard the first time as they are the last. Since we bury our babies at home, most of them have a concrete statue that resembles them most on their graves, that could be another option.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

This place makes beautiful tags, here's the link for their memorial tags: Islandtop Designs Memorial Tags

There are a few others that aren't specifically memorial (like the one that says "I Love You To The Moon and Back" with the dog's name, one with a paw print and angel wings with the dog's name, and one with a paw print next to a foot print and the dog's name can go on the back), and they can be made into a pendant, or used on a key chain.


----------

